# Needing advice on multiple issues please!



## Bkayhendry (Jun 24, 2014)

My dog Rusty will be 3 in April. When he was a puppy he had an issue with protecting his food and that had gotten better by hand feeding etc. In the last year it seems he has been very unpredictable as far as behavior. I took him to the dog park as a young puppy to get socialized he was very much the submissive one and scared. He would only play with one dog at a time and would not play with groups It got to the point where he would get snippy and weird when other dogs joined in on his one on one play. In the last 6-9 months or so on several occasions, I would take him to the dog park at my apt and when he would play with other dogs, if the other dog would jump on him or it would seem try and hump him, he would react by pretty much "going after" the other dog. Not actually biting them, whether thats by chance or he's just trying to send a message I don't know. Its gotten to the point where I only take him in the park if no one else is in there. Its not like I didn't socialize him or he was abused. I got him at 7 weeks and did the best I could to train him right and correct bad behavior. Its so frustrating because I love him and want to be able to share him but I have to be careful because he's so unpredictable. He's never bitten anyone or any dog, but he has tried (dog only). He is also possessive over pretty much any object he wants (toys, balls, treats, sticks). Has anyone had any similar experiences?


On a different topic, Rusty is overweight and has a funny coat. Im in the process of researching new food to put him on. Right now he eat IandLoveandYou from Kroger. But thinking about it, his aggressiveness may have escalated when I switched his food but Im not sure because it was gradual. He's 86 lbs and has been trending up in weight since he turned 2. I have decreased the amount he's getting and supplemented with green beans (no salt added) with no change. I try and play fetch with him daily and go on walks. I do know I probably need to get him more exercise. I had his thyroid checked this weeks and it was within normal limits. Any suggestions for food that won't break the bank, possible diet food?

Lastly his coat, he used to have this dark, pretty and thick coat but now its almost as if his down fur (the fluffy cotton like fur) is longer than the thicker darker hair. More so on his hips and shoulders. It easily matts and just makes him look frizzy. I condition the heck out of it and brush several times a weeks. I even had him shaved (more than I planned) to see if it would grow back better and it did not work. Suggestions?

Maybe switching his food will help a lot of these issues, but its not a guarantee. I greatly appreciate any feedback anyone has, please keep it positive and constructive.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You did not say if you had involved yourself and dog in any obedience training. I would suggest you do so. It is the most essential aspect of a well behaved dog. In the case of a dog which is reactive I would suggest you hire a trainer with experience working with a reactive dog. In order to find a trainer in your area you can contact your local Golden Retriever Club of America and ask for a recommendation. I would encourage you to avoid the training offered by the big box pet stores.
I do not take my dog to dog parks any longer. I have discovered that there are too many dogs which are not adequately supervised. I understand you have done it to socialize your dog but given his behavior it seems to me that you are taking a rather large risk by bringing a potentially agressive and reactionary dog to a dog park. If you have a friend or relative who has a dog that gets along with your dog you could get together to exercise your dog and allow them to play under close supervision.
Not having seen your dog I cannot say how overweight your dog may be. It is difficult to tell from the photo. That having been said at 86 lbs. your dog is likely overweight and addressing that issue will go a long way towards helping your dog look and feel better. A dog can lose weight if an owner is vigilant. Three years ago I adopted a rescue who weighed 93 lbs. He was morbidly obese. The weight loss was not an easy or fast process. Yes, you have to cut down on food intake. With help from your vet you need to first determine your dog's ideal weight. In the case of my dog, Jack, his ideal weight (based on age, breed and build) was determined to be 65 lbs. This meant he needed to lose nearly 1/3 of his body weight. I began by cutting his calorie intake. Green beans make a wonderful substitute. They are low in calories, filling and good for the dog. I substituted 1/2 of his meal with green beans. In other words Jack received roughly 1/2 cup of green beans and 3/4 c of dry dog food twice a day. I just had him at the vet today. Jack now weighs 63 lbs. 
Other low calorie items, which can be used as training treats, include carrot pieces, apple pieces, cucumber, small chunks of low fat cheese, dried sweet potatoes. 
Lastly regarding dog food...it is my personal feeling that dogs need a well balanced food. I feed my dogs (I have 3) a good quality food. I feel that I can either spend the money on a good quality food to maintain their health and avoid trips to the vet or i can purchase a low quality food and I can spend it in vet bills. I opt for a good quality food. While I will not recommend a specific food I would suggest looking at the following website to compare various foods: https://betterfoodfordogs.com/dog-food-comparison-chart/
I would also recommend the following book for you, "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell. It is a wonderful source for understanding and interpreting your dog's behavior.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My last girl got that fuzz too... right after getting her spayed. Don't know if there was a connection but she didn't have it before the surgery but kept it until she died at 4 yrs.


----------



## MaryKate (Mar 8, 2017)

First of all, I would like to say that your dog looks so adorable, Bkayhendry. 
I would say that the key in managing his behavior and weight is through activities and exercise.
You can also train him with positive reinforcement. That will prevent him from developing undesirable behaviors. 
Leashes and Tethers are perfect tools in doing this kind of training.


----------



## Bkayhendry (Jun 24, 2014)

G-Bear, thank you for your detailed response. I agree with the risk of bringing him around other dogs with how he can be. That is why I had stopped after the second incidence with 2 different dogs at my new apartment complex. He does get along with my parents dogs. I did do puppy training through petco, for the basics. I will look into a more reputable trainer as you suggested. I just picked up some new food (natures recipe grain free-salmon, sweet potato, and pumpkin) I'm going to transition him to. I have given him apples and blueberries as treats, he's picky. I totally cut out other treats since trying to get hime to drop weight. Im thinking he needs to be around 75 lbs, but will still confirm with his vet. I worry about the trainer because his bad behavior can be so random, but I will have to see. 
Thank again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check with your vet and see if they did a full thyroid panel, T4 and T3, and if they did an in house check or sent it out to a lab. Is it very common for Golden Retrievers to need thyroid medication, and some vets may not be aware that typically if the a Golden's thyroid level is in the low end of normal they need medication. 

Thyroid imbalance would explain the poor coat quality, it can also affect behavior, energy level, and cause weight gain and hinder losing weight. 

If your vet didn't run a full panel the first time, it would be worthwhile to send a thyroid test out to a lab for a full thyroid screen.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bkayhendry said:


> My dog Rusty will be 3 in April. When he was a puppy he had an issue with protecting his food and that had gotten better by hand feeding etc. In the last year it seems he has been very unpredictable as far as behavior. I took him to the dog park as a young puppy to get socialized he was very much the submissive one and scared. He would only play with one dog at a time and would not play with groups It got to the point where he would get snippy and weird when other dogs joined in on his one on one play. In the last 6-9 months or so on several occasions, I would take him to the dog park at my apt and when he would play with other dogs, if the other dog would jump on him or it would seem try and hump him, he would react by pretty much "going after" the other dog. Not actually biting them, whether thats by chance or he's just trying to send a message I don't know. Its gotten to the point where I only take him in the park if no one else is in there. Its not like I didn't socialize him or he was abused. I got him at 7 weeks and did the best I could to train him right and correct bad behavior. Its so frustrating because I love him and want to be able to share him but I have to be careful because he's so unpredictable. He's never bitten anyone or any dog, but he has tried (dog only). He is also possessive over pretty much any object he wants (toys, balls, treats, sticks). Has anyone had any similar experiences?
> 
> 
> On a different topic, Rusty is overweight and has a funny coat. Im in the process of researching new food to put him on. Right now he eat IandLoveandYou from Kroger. But thinking about it, his aggressiveness may have escalated when I switched his food but Im not sure because it was gradual. He's 86 lbs and has been trending up in weight since he turned 2. I have decreased the amount he's getting and supplemented with green beans (no salt added) with no change. I try and play fetch with him daily and go on walks. I do know I probably need to get him more exercise. I had his thyroid checked this weeks and it was within normal limits. Any suggestions for food that won't break the bank, possible diet food?
> ...



I understand your concern with Rusty's behavior, seeing our dog 'go after' another dog is upsetting and we fear the worst. However, he hasn't bitten, or injured another dog, he would have if he intended to, which is a good sign. Dogs that are jumping on and humping other dogs are rude dogs, displaying inappropriate social behavior, he is telling them (in dog) 'Stop it!' not to do that. Many dogs do not tolerate being jumped or humped by strange dogs, it feels threatening to them, and they react in a defensive way.

Consider getting the book: On Talking Terms with Dogs by Turid Rugaas. It is a good resource in helping you understand Rusty's behavior, what he is 'saying' to other dogs, what his body language is telling you. 

Does Rusty have some dog friends? We cannot expect our dogs to like all other dogs, any more than we like every person we meet, but if he has dog friends he can play, interact with, consider trying to set up a play times with them, the more positive experiences he has with other dog friendly, socially appropriate dogs, the more confident and predictable he can become. Take some time to teach him some tricks, work his brain, (brain work burns calories too) 101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training, (can use part of his meals for rewards) to build his confidence and it can help you to really 'get to know' your dog, which in turn will build your confidence and trust in him. 

Training classes can help, a dog's education encompasses a lifetime of learning, positive reinforcement works wonders for dogs who lack confidence, gives you the skills you need to work with him, and allows you to see that he can be around other dogs without behaving 'badly'. I understand your concern, your worry that something could go wrong, and your hesitance to allow him to be around other dogs, but it sounds like he does have a good play history, take a moment to consider how many dogs he has interacted with without a problem, and how many have been of concern for him. Taking some time to rehearse and reward known skills, to maintain those good behaviors and his reliability with them, teaching new skills, can help to build not only your relationship but your confidence him. 
He sounds like a good dog, he just needs a little help over the rough spots!!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Bkayhendry said:


> My dog Rusty will be 3 in April. When he was a puppy he had an issue with protecting his food and that had gotten better by hand feeding etc. In the last year it seems he has been very unpredictable as far as behavior. I took him to the dog park as a young puppy to get socialized he was very much the submissive one and scared. He would only play with one dog at a time and would not play with groups It got to the point where he would get snippy and weird when other dogs joined in on his one on one play. In the last 6-9 months or so on several occasions, I would take him to the dog park at my apt and when he would play with other dogs, if the other dog would jump on him or it would seem try and hump him, he would react by pretty much "going after" the other dog. Not actually biting them, whether thats by chance or he's just trying to send a message I don't know. Its gotten to the point where I only take him in the park if no one else is in there. Its not like I didn't socialize him or he was abused. I got him at 7 weeks and did the best I could to train him right and correct bad behavior. Its so frustrating because I love him and want to be able to share him but I have to be careful because he's so unpredictable. He's never bitten anyone or any dog, but he has tried (dog only). He is also possessive over pretty much any object he wants (toys, balls, treats, sticks). Has anyone had any similar experiences?


First, dog parks are terrible places for young puppies. You have no control over the types of dogs that go there, and the pup is likely to have to deal with dogs that are pushy, impolite, borderline aggressive or just too much for a young dog to handle. The fact that he was scared at the dog park when he was a pup may be the cause of his behaviour today. His fear at that time, at an age when he was impressionable, may well have caused him to become reactive.

Second, it's a myth that pups absolutely have to learn to play with all other dogs. They don't. The term "socialization" means becoming familiar with the world in general: humans, different sights and sounds (traffic noise, city sights, etc.), different surfaces (wooden floors, tiles, metal staircases, etc.) and learning to greet other dogs politely. It doesn't mean being exposed to groups of unknown dogs, and it doesn't mean forcing the dog to play nicely with every other dog it meets.

If he were mine, I wouldn't take him to the dog park any more, period. Not even when he's the only dog in it. Your post suggests that this is a place with negative associations for him: he has been frightened there. Since he gets on well with your parents' dogs, you could maybe try and arrange for him to play with them a couple of times a week, and do other activities with him the rest of the time: obedience training, flyball or agility, for example. Goldens are intelligent dogs that need intellectual stimulation and do well if they have a job. 

Also, you use the term "aggressiveness" to describe his behaviour towards other dogs, but honestly, he doesn't sound aggressive. It's absolutely normal for him not to want to be humped by another dog. Humping is rude and pushy behaviour, and he's perfectly entitled to chase the offending dog away. If he wanted to hurt or bite the other dog, he would have done so. Instead, he's simply sent it away with a warning: the human equivalent of yelling "get off me!" I know many dogs - mine included - who would do exactly the same thing in the same circumstances. They aren't aggressive - they're just putting a pushy dog in its place. In fact, a dog is far more likely to become aggressive if it's prevented from doing that. I always allow my dog to deal with humpers, and I would expect him to be dealt with if ever he did that to another dog.

I second Charliethree's reading recommendation (and other suggestions). It's important not to judge dog behaviour using human behaviour rules.

Good luck.


----------



## Sullivanthegolden (Feb 8, 2017)

When we adopted our Sully he was a year old and came to you ( we knew already) with resource guarding issues of soft toys and anything soft for that matter. First thing we did was sign him up for private training. Not cheap by any means but worth every penny. It's been about a year and he is about 99% better. We have not seen any of that behavior in a very long time. The trainer gave us so much great information on how to handle situations and it has worked. Sully also had some skin issues and we switched to Orijen food and it has been amazing. He lost a few needed pounds and he loves the food. We also add coconut oil to his food in the am and he gets some greek yogurt in the pm. It has helped him so much with is coat.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Look for a trainer that specializes in B.A.T. (behavior adjustment training).


----------



## George_M (May 25, 2017)

We had the same problem, just look for a dog trainer, Peter help me with that and now my boy is perfect, but you're from the USA, so start to search


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Ceegee had an awesome post...please reread that several times!

I never *ever* go to dog parks and almost never let my dogs play with other people's dogs. (I get really upset with people who let their dogs run up to mine - that's how you develop dog-aggressive dogs!) They do interact with other dogs when I go train, but they rarely *play* - a properly socialized and trained dog should not be obsessed with meeting other dogs. For example, when I go field training with the pros and they let their dogs off the truck, the pack generally moves in the same direction as they explore, but there's very little dog-dog interaction.


----------

